# RV ATV Carrier



## gjdjr1 (May 9, 2009)

Anyone use an ATV carrier while towing on their RV? Blue Ox, Discount Ramps, etc...
I need to find a way to Haul my Grizzly and tow my Flats Skiff at the same time...


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 10, 2009)

good question, I have a 5th wheel and was wanting to b able to take my ATV to the hunting club when I take the 5th wheel. My fifth wheel has a piece of square tubing just like a reciever for the spare tire holder. I'd thought maybe I'd just pull the fifth wheel and tow a small utility trailer just big enough for my generator and ATV behind the fifth wheel. Anybody know if it's legal?


----------



## wks41 (May 11, 2009)

I drove a 30 ft goose neck for a couple of years for work.  The DOT pulled me over a few times.  Those guys dont mess around.  Im not sure of the law but I really dont think they would like that.  Just my $.02.


----------



## marknga (May 11, 2009)

I would refer to the Ga DOT for over all length guidelines. We have several customers who pull a boat or golf cart behind their FW. I'm not sure about total overall length restrictions in Ga. 
Not allowed with a Travel Trailer but ok with a FW.

If I have a chance I'll post what I can find.

gdjr1: Are you driving a motorhome?


----------



## gjdjr1 (May 12, 2009)

I am driving a Motorhome...  I am going to get a golf cart hauler, and weld a receiver on it. 
 As far as the 5th wheel hauling a trailer, it is legal. You CAN NOT tandem tow if your primary trailer is bumper/hitch pulled. It has to be 5th wheel.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 13, 2009)

*info*

thanks for the info


----------



## msjjd (May 15, 2009)

Few years back I saw a 5th wheel with platform welded on the back large enough to haul a golf cart, I wishI had got some info. from him about how it was built, anyway I've been thinking of getting the machine shop to build me something to haul my 2 4-wheelers. I know it can be done, just wonder what it will cost. Length Law in Georgia is 80 feet.


----------



## Tank1202 (May 17, 2009)

Just a suggestion I was looking at a RV magazine and found a platform built to attach to you camper. It looks like it has a wheel simular to a bush hog mounted to the rear so turning is made easier. It stated that it would carry a golf cart or a four wheeler.


----------



## Tank1202 (May 17, 2009)

Was looking at a RV mag at the bookstore and saw a platform built to attach to your camper. It was fixed,so at the rear of the platform the wheel swiveled like a tire on a bush hog. The ad stated that it would haul a 4 wheeler or a golf cart. Just a suggestion. Good luck.


----------



## Rip Steele (May 18, 2009)

I'm a truck driver for Old Dominion and pull doubles. As it was said when a fifth wheel is pulled under DOT regs it's considered to be one vehicle. In other words anyone pulling a fifth wheel can pull a second trailer. If your overall length is more than 48 feet you have to have a endorsment to pull doubles in GA. It may vary from state to state. They do change DOT laws like I change my socks once a day so I would make sure. Hope this helps anyone wanting to pull more than one pup (trailer).


----------



## msjjd (May 18, 2009)

Tank 1202 where did u find that article.


----------



## Tank1202 (May 24, 2009)

Try www.motorcyclecarrier.net  Its the link in the tpo right corner.


----------

